# USP Motorsports - Spulen 2.5L Brake Vacuum Pump Delete Kit!!!



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

*USP Motorsports presents | SPULEN 2.5L Brake Vacuum Pump Delete Kit!!!*

Spulen 2.5L Brake Vacuum Pump Delete Kit

Brake systems on modern cars are designed to utilize engine vacuum to provide a softer pedal feel and increase brake engagement. Traditional brake systems get their engine vacuum directly from the intake manifold. However, the 2.5L does not and is equipment with a vacuum pump that is driven by the engine. Overtime the vacuum pump fails and creates a substantial oil leak in your engine. A replacement pump is costly and will just fail again in the future.

The Spulen Brake Vacuum Pump Delete Kit removes the factory vacuum pump and includes a block off plate complete with bolts and a gasket to cover the opening where the pump was installed. Once the pump is deleted a vacuum source is needed for the brake system. Included are custom silicone hoses that allow the brake booster to get vacuum directly from the engine.

Added benefits included reduced drag on the engine since the engine no longer turns a vacuum pump. The engine’s PCV hose and all vacuum hoses in the brake system are also constructed of 4 ply high temperature silicone which is stronger and more durable than the factory plastic hoses

*Features:*
Deletes failure prone vacuum pump
High temperature silicone hoses
Reduced parasitic drag on the engine
Complete kit 

*Includes:*
Vacuum pump delete plate
Installation bolts and gasket
Silicone hoses 
Hose clamps and adapter


CLICK HERE to order!!
CLICK HERE to order!!

*Right now the Spulen 2.5L Brake Vacuum Pump Delete Kit is 99.99$ SHIPPED!!*


































--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Questions?
Email: [email protected]
Phone: (888) 755-7772
or *PM me!!*


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Just did a quick google search and nothing else came up, except this thread, so I'm wondering if there are other vehicles that have this as an aftermarket option? I like the 2.5L love and the innovation.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

sagerabbit said:


> Just did a quick google search and nothing else came up, except this thread, so I'm wondering if there are other vehicles that have this as an aftermarket option? I like the 2.5L love and the innovation.


There is another very reputable company that makes a block of plate which we also sell, so there are others that make it. 

This kit is more of a complete option.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Please tell me this is the vacuum pump that whines during start up. If it were just a little louder it would sound like a Corrado with a lysholm.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

petethepug said:


> Please tell me this is the vacuum pump that whines during start up. If it were just a little louder it would sound like a Corrado with a lysholm.


No that's air pump or VW calls it secondary injection pump it's for emission reason. Still different than vacuum pump


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Great product USP. I wanted to do this project but didn't want to customize my own hoses.Thanks I'll be buying

Great DIY on your website. Any chance you might know if the shift linkage has to come off on the manual transmission cars or can it stay put?


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

vr6-kamil said:


> Great product USP. I wanted to do this project but didn't want to customize my own hoses.Thanks I'll be buying
> 
> Great DIY on your website. Any chance you might know if the shift linkage has to come off on the manual transmission cars or can it stay put?


 did mine not to long a ago and I didn't mess with the shift linkage at all there was enough space to angle it out. I think that's only on autos


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Cool thanks


----------



## the snake 87 (May 26, 2013)

When I asked Integrated about the blockoff plate they told me I had to run a catch can in order to do this without getting oil into the retun line. How come this kit doesn't do it that way?

Don't get me wrong, I'm super interested and may buy it soon. Any noticeable power gains or differences in braking?


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

the snake 87 said:


> When I asked Integrated about the blockoff plate they told me I had to run a catch can in order to do this without getting oil into the retun line. How come this kit doesn't do it that way?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm super interested and may buy it soon. Any noticeable power gains or differences in braking?


I believe it's because IE provides a vacuum tap through replacing PCV to get that extra line to hook into. By doing so u need a catch can to replace the PCV. Or you can buy the IE block off plate and don't buy their vacuum tap separately. That way you can find and tap in to a vacuum yourself. 

But this USP kit has it all and taps into it without removing the PCV system


----------



## the snake 87 (May 26, 2013)

vr6-kamil said:


> I believe it's because IE provides a vacuum tap through replacing PCV to get that extra line to hook into. By doing so u need a catch can to replace the PCV. Or you can buy the IE block off plate and don't buy their vacuum tap separately. That way you can find and tap in to a vacuum yourself.
> 
> But this USP kit has it all and taps into it without removing the PCV system


See if that's the case they never stated it that way. They told me it was to prevent oil from getting into the booster line.


----------



## the snake 87 (May 26, 2013)

Any more info on this before I go in?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Will this work with an aftermarket manifold? I'm in the process of deleting all things useless.


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Will this work with an aftermarket manifold? I'm in the process of deleting all things useless.


Yes, I have c2 mani I'm assuming it's the same for ie mani. you just need a hose barb fitting for one of the extra ports on the mani and probably a longer hose then the one in this kit to reach the mani.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

How come the product is no longer available on the website? Such a great product


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

vr6-kamil said:


> How come the product is no longer available on the website? Such a great product


There were delays in the second batch of production parts so we took them down for the time being. They will be back in about 30 days or less


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> There were delays in the second batch of production parts so we took them down for the time being. They will be back in about 30 days or less


Oh good I was worried. Great product


----------



## coowhip (Apr 25, 2009)

Would this setup work on the 12'-14' passats?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

coowhip said:


> Would this setup work on the 12'-14' passats?


I cannot say as we have never tested.


----------



## coowhip (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, get to testing! Gosh, the B7 Passats need some love too!! Also a power steering reservoir relocate kit would be fantastic as well. It would help the potential of using more than just the Injen Ram Air intake.


----------



## RBT-Tuned (Dec 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> There were delays in the second batch of production parts so we took them down for the time being. They will be back in about 30 days or less


Any chance you know when this will be back in stock? It would be perfect for our Rabbit build. Check your messages :thumbup:


----------

